# My new 55 aquascape



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

i picked up some lava rocks from local rock yard and tried my first aquascape!!
i used eco complete and on the left side of the tank, i added more onyx sand to get more slope. color really is noticeable....
flora:
rotala rotundfolia?
glosso as the foreground
narrow leaf java fern
java fern
baby tears








[/URL][/IMG]

please comment as to what i should add, remodel, and other things.
The water seems to be cloudy even after 48 hours of circulation.
i don't have any fish right now..


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

Nice! All it needs now is time to grow in, and a background.


----------



## chrislewistx (Jun 8, 2012)

Nice looking tank. Are you thinking about a background on the back of the tank or some tall plants?

Giant hairgrass might be one background suggestion. 

How does a rock yard charge for lava rock of that size, by the pound or per piece? Also, does it come in other colors besides the red lava rock?


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

Looks great!! The problem you might face is the substrate compacting on itself. Mine did that slowly after water being filled. And that was a very tiresome procedure. I loaded the tank with paper towel, about 50% of the tank was filled Heavy Duty, extra absorbent, earth friendly (non chemicals) paper towels. Though, it sucked literally all of the cloudiness from the cap of Flourite black sand. Cause it was like, the tank was suspended in air!! But soon after, bacteria bloom broke out (expected) but anyways, about a week in, the slope I worked so hard to get slowly compact on itself. There's still a nice depth to it, but not as I had want.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

Michael: Thank you  I am deciding on getting a background plant.
Chris: I have yet had Giant hair grass. i love the look of those plants and have been looking to see if anyone is selling that. surprisingly they sold this at $.30 a pound! so the whole thing cost me like $10! there are other color lava rocks, i would say more greyish....but i wanted a uniform color.
Aquat: i hope that won't happen for we know how much time we spent on getting the slope....fingers crossed.


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

jasonmemo said:


> Michael: Thank you  I am deciding on getting a background plant.
> Chris: I have yet had Giant hair grass. i love the look of those plants and have been looking to see if anyone is selling that. surprisingly they sold this at $.30 a pound! so the whole thing cost me like $10! there are other color lava rocks, i would say more greyish....but i wanted a uniform color.
> Aquat: i hope that won't happen for we know how much time we spent on getting the slope....fingers crossed.


Yeah, I spent an entire day building the Iwagumi hardscape and another 4 days watching it.


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

I know that feeling.....sigh hope this holds up. The water is still cloudy....


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

jasonmemo said:


> I know that feeling.....sigh hope this holds up. The water is still cloudy....


Could be the usual bacterial bloom. If it's just micro particles floating around, I just unhook my filter for a few days almost a week once. And it seem to just settle by itself.


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

Wow not too shabby for your first time ... I got a great back ground for ya I use this stuff for my new rimless build works great


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

NYREPS said:


> Wow not too shabby for your first time ... I got a great back ground for ya I use this stuff for my new rimless build works great
> View attachment 17955


Glass?? Can you tell me more about this? is it a mirror?


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

Aquat said:


> Could be the usual bacterial bloom. If it's just micro particles floating around, I just unhook my filter for a few days almost a week once. And it seem to just settle by itself.


i think i'm going to unhook my filter too.


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

It's window tint for the house you can get this in home depot or ace hardware

Get the smoked tint

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=3549600

It's like the same thing Oliver knotts uses


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

Never thought of that! Do you have a photo of a tank using it?


----------



## NYREPS (Jun 18, 2011)

This is after the tint is done ,gives it that smoky look ,but yet you can still see behind it ,after the rocks and plants are put in it looks like a foggy forest .


----------



## Aquat (Feb 1, 2012)

NYREPS said:


> This is after the tint is done ,gives it that smoky look ,but yet you can still see behind it ,after the rocks and plants are put in it looks like a foggy forest .
> View attachment 17989


Yeah, I've seen Oliver Knotts use them alot. And I have to say, it looks fantastic!! I like a light background but a bare background. Those films are fantastic!! Especially with my Iwagumi, just looks fantastic


----------



## Emily6 (Feb 14, 2006)

I might be moving my fish tank soon- I'll have to remember this.


----------



## trit0n2003 (Nov 29, 2011)

Your layout reminds me of this iwagumi from The Green Machine






NICE!


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

trit0n2003 said:


> Your layout reminds me of this iwagumi from The Green Machine
> 
> 
> 
> ...


actually i watched that video before my scape!
tried to follow but ...hehe not as good but not bad eh?


----------



## jasonmemo (Jun 19, 2010)

I'm going to go to home depot tonight!!!


----------



## wha2222 (Nov 7, 2012)

very nice!


----------

